# how to change a nav. light bulb



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i have one of these, typical hella dropdown stern light seen on most poling platforms.

http://www.pleasureboatmarine.com/hll62255.html

wondering how to change the bulb on it, as i cant seem to figure out how to take it apart?
any one ever use a LED bulb in these? thanks


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Put beer down, turn cap lefty loosy and bam it's off!!!


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

I do not believe a 360 degree LED bulb in festoon type is available. I have replaced every bulb on my vessels and trailers with LEDs from : http://www.superbrightleds.com.
Ck. out website and CALL the seller. They are execellent. 
I replaced my Hellas with Perko Stealth LED Stern Lights... disfunctional incandescent bulbs no longer!


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

They got em here cheap


http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/mini-wedge.html


----------

